# Life Just Don't Get Any Better Than This



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

I got my grand daughter on my 620 for her first tractor ride today. It's amazing the power of chocolate ice cream, I had to bribe her. But once we got rolling she took my hands off the wheel and said I'll drive PopPop, women must be born with that response lol. I used the brakes to actually steer but she thought she was doing it. She was so proud of herself We drove about a half mile down the driveway and back. Every time I'd tried before she would always be scared because of the engine noise. After we got back to the barn I had a tough time getting her to get off the tractor and yeah I am one proud grand pa.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Good Job , Grand Pa ,
and a Angel picture that will last forever.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks elv8orman for ruining an old memory of me driving my grandpa old Farmall when i was four The whole time he was steering with the brakes Oh well that was along time ago I'm over it now:lmao: Theres no better way to spend the day then to make memory's. Thanks for bringing back some old ones for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I cant wait until I can get my 4 yr old grand daughter to go for a ride.... Great looking little girl..And a happy GD


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have seen THAT look before. Its the look of power. Like "I KNEW I could get him to let me drive it"


----------

